# Holly's Tail Cracks Me Up



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's a big as the rest of her.....


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Beautiful :luv


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

beautiful cat


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That is one long, beautiful tail! (on a beautiful kitty!)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I am just SOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous!!


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Awww, Holly is so beautiful and getting so big!!

I am glad that my babies arent the only ones who hang off the perches like that!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love loooong tails. ...and if they're fat/fluffy, they're even better!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , its almost the size of her body, its that way with Baby too :lol: .


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW!! 8O thats like a horse tail! beautiful!!


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

Very pretty--cat AND tail! I love her orange coloring!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

So cute! Keep those Holly pictures coming.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Its gorgeous! I'm afriad I'd be playing with it like a feather boa.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

sooo pretty!!!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh my... she has really grown into a beautiful young lady... :luv


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

she is a lovely girl


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is a very bushy tail 8O Does anything ever get stuck to it :?:


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

:lol: Nice kitty! :luv


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. And some of you may remember how worried I was a couple months ago when she wasn't lifting it. She did bruise it....but I think it was just too darn heavy for her little muscles to handle. I gotta get a pic of her with it raised in full plume...it's gorgeous (if I do say so myself :lol. 



kitkat said:


> That is a very bushy tail 8O Does anything ever get stuck to it :?:


umm....yeah...yuk!


----------

